
The early days of home computing – in pictures - marcosscriven
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/gallery/2020/apr/11/the-early-days-of-home-computing-in-pictures
======
marcosscriven
Does anyone know what one could do with those really early computers that just
had a few switches on the front? How did you get data in?

